# A few with H2O



## invisible (Jan 28, 2011)

1.





Limestone Cliffs at Sunset  Steep Rock, Manitoba


2.




Lake With Clouds  Little Limestone Lake, Manitoba


3.




Stormy Weather  Ecola State Park, Oregon


Thanks for looking...


----------



## simonydes (Jan 28, 2011)

these r great! love the contrast!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 28, 2011)

The fact that you said "h20" instead of water shows your creative. So do these comps. I love all the shots. Like the last one best!


----------



## SlickSalmon (Jan 28, 2011)

They're all really nice, but I particularly like #3 because of the depth.


----------



## mishele (Jan 28, 2011)

#3!!!!! Great shot babe!!! Keep them comin!!
When are you comin to Pa?!!!


----------



## Markw (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic as always!  Are these IR or PSed?

Mark


----------



## Awoodward (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous photos


----------



## Frequency (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful shots; mesmerized 

Regards


----------



## daarksun (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are fantastic. I like the third image the most. The composition is really striking in the one. The constrast and lighting in all three is nicely done.


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> #3!!!!! Great shot babe!!! Keep them comin!!
> When are you comin to Pa?!!!


LOL, Thank you! How about you come to MB first? It's f'ing cold  right now, but beautiful 



Markw said:


> Fantastic as always!  Are these IR or PSed?
> 
> Mark


Thanks kindly, Mark! I love the IR look, but this is all post-processing. 

Thanks everybody for looking and taking a moment to comment!


----------



## KenC (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, who coulda seen this comin'?  Another three beautiful shots, but not a thing about to fall down in any of them - not that I could ever tire of seeing your usual subject matter - more like a really nice surprise.

I think the foreground is a little too bright in #1, but otherwise they're perfect.


----------



## v3nom (Jan 31, 2011)

All 3 are just stunning but my fav has to be #3, i can just imagine it hanging on my wall. :thumbup:


----------



## MariClaire (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow these are stunning images! Number three is my fave!


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

#3 feels off balance to me but I really like #1. Something about #2 is holding me back too, but I suspect it would look a lot nicer as a print.


----------



## kalliela (Jan 31, 2011)

I think I like #1 the most. Good job!


----------



## invisible (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your comments/feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice shots, and a great use of black and white.  

Regards,
Jake


----------



## invisible (Feb 2, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Very nice shots, and a great use of black and white.
> 
> Regards,
> Jake


Thank you, Jake!


----------



## Boutte (Feb 4, 2011)

Like everyone else I like 3 the best but 1 is excellent as well. 2 is great also but it suffers in comparison.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 4, 2011)

Love all 3!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, Boutte and Trish


----------

